# BMX Kettenblatt und Nabe



## Sibbe1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich war letztens bei einem BMX Händler und wollte mir ein kleineres Kettenblatt vorne holen aber der Verkäufer hat mir dann gesagt, dass es dann viel zu leicht laufen würde und dass bei BMX mit einem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne die Übersetzung gleich ist. Stimmt das???
Mein Rad hat vorne 40 und hinten 16 Zähne.
Muss man die Zahlen irgendwie addieren damit man auf die richtige Übersetzung kommt?? Irgendwie soll man das owhl ausrechnen können
LG
Sibbe


----------



## BaronAlex (25. Oktober 2009)

vorne : hinten

Ich würd definitv vorne 'n kleineres nehmen und hinten dann natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMX_Deg (25. Oktober 2009)

du hast voren 40 zähne ??!!
Ich würde vorne ein 25er und hinten ein 9er kaufen...


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2009)

wow, neuer tiefststand.
überlegs dir doch mal so. du machst vorne eine kurbelumdrehung...40 zähne durchlaufen.
ergo sind übers ritzel auch 40 gelaufen.
für eine umdrehung brauchts hinten bei dir 16. na, wie oft?
40/16=2,5 bauste nur vorne n kleineres dran zb n 28er dann halt 28/16. irgendwas kleiner als 2. wird das übersetzungsVERHÄLTNIS kleiner musste halt mehr trampeln.
ergo wenn du die gleiche übersetzung mit kleineren blättern fahren willst, dann
vorderes blatt/ 2,5= hinteres blatt(driver). wählen würde ich dann den driver, da du dort eher eingeschränkt bist. gängig sind 9 oder 10. wobei man sagen muss, dass deine 2,5 auch nicht "normal" sind gängig sind übersetzungen wie 25/9, 28/9 oder 28/10, 30/10


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2009)

40/9 und damit schneller als Josh Stricker.


----------



## Hertener (25. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall besser als 08/15!


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Oktober 2009)

16 Zähne hinten klingt doch nach Schraubkranz, ergo wird er hinten nicht weniger als 13 fahren können. Bei einem handelsüblichen Gewinde, nicht dem kleineren für kleinere Schraubkränze nur 16 Zähne.

Aha du warst also bei einem BMX Händler in einem BMX Shop und bist der Meinung, dass er dich falsch beraten hat? Und eine Horde Internet Nerds, deren Kompetenzen du allenfalls erahnen kannst, mehr wissen, als er? Und dass er dir aus reiner Geldgier und niederen Beweggründen kein kleineres Sprocket verkaufen wollte?
Ich hab schon verdammt viele BMX Händler getroffen, aber jeder von denen hat in seinem Leben mehr Parks, Dirts, Straßen gesehen, als jeder von uns. Des weiteren haben die meisten ihr Profession zum Beruf gemacht und würden einen Teufel tun, einen Anfänger, den Sport madig zu machen, um ein paar Euro mehr in der Tasche zu haben. 

Selbstverständlich hat der Kollege Recht. Aus Erfahrung hier im BMX Shop weiß ich, dass regelmäßig, also jeden Tag, Kids vorbeikommen mit alten oder billigen BMX Rädern, die ein 36-44er Sprocket haben. Die wollen dann exakt das Gleiche wie du. Das ist aber extrem unsinnig, deswegen wiegelt er jedes Mal ab.


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, es gibt auch genug Händler mit BMX Teilen / Rädern im Programm, die wenig bis gar keine Ahnung haben. Das scheint dann eine Ausnahme gewesen zu sein. 

Falls deine Nabe hinten tatsächlich mit einem Schraubkranz funktioniert, sind 13 bzw. 16 Zähne leider die Grenze. DK hat mal ein 12Z Freilaufritzel produziert, aber mittlerweile vermutlich aus dem Programm genommen und so wirklich gut war das auch nicht. Solltest du also wirklich solche Microdrivegeschichten à la 25/9 wollen, wäre das mit weiteren Kosten (Kassettennabe) und Aufwand (Umspeichen) verbunden. Da wäre dann auch zu prüfen, ob die Voraussetzungen dafür gegeben sind (z.B. ob der Rahmen die Bremssockel auf der Kettenstrebe hat. Bei älteren Modellen passt das dann oft nicht.)


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Oktober 2009)

Pardon, ich hab mit "BMX Händler" auch wirklich "BMX Händler" assoziiert. Wenn es nur ein Händler ist, der BMX Teile verkauft, hast du natürlich Recht.

Aber ich kenne keinen Kernshop in Deutschland, der nicht kompetent ist.


----------



## RISE (29. Oktober 2009)

Die "richtigen" BMX Shops wissen schon was sie tun, da haste recht.


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! 

Ich bin eig. cc- Fahrer habe aber seit c.a. 1. Monat mit Bmx begonnen... vor allem Park...  ich fahre derzeit ein Specialized fuse 1 mit 36-14 Übersetzung...was meistens dazu führt dass ich es nicht schaffe nach dem 180 oder fakie wegzutreten... Deshalb möchte ich gerne das vordere Kettenblatt gegen ein kleineres  tauschen.. das hintere aber lassen... welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir raten einfach Fakie fahren zu üben. Bin damals an meinem Macneil auch 36-14 gefahren und das war schon ne recht leichte Übersetzung. Einfach üben, das kommt mit der Zeit. Zumal du da auch nicht mal was "wegtreten" musst. Kannst auch mit ner ziemlichen Armbewegung umdrehen.


----------

